# Shoulder Synovectomy



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2010)

What is the difference between a Partial Synovectomy and Complete Synovectomy?
i'm reading op. and trying to figure out which code to use.
Thanks so much


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 28, 2010)

NJcoder said:


> What is the difference between a Partial Synovectomy and Complete Synovectomy?
> i'm reading op. and trying to figure out which code to use.
> Thanks so much



29820 for partial synovectomy (limited synovitis)

29821 for complete (removal of the entire intra-articular synovium)


----------



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Much, my fellow Yankee fan


----------

